# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Pedido de Ajuda

## Alexia_28

Boa noite!!
Iniciei me hoje como membro deste forum, primeirament para um pedido de ajuda,pois sou principiante na aquariofilia e ninguem melhor k a ajuda de kem sabe :SbSourire2:  
Tenh um akuaRIO k me foi oferecido no natal,de agua kente, de 100 litros...pus a água e fiz os preparativos adequados, comprei algumas rochas e plantas, areão etc..agora no final deste mes fui colocando aos poucos alguns peixes, uns 6 ou 7...,pois já tud estava estabilizad, desde ph a temperatura e outros niveis...
de inicio tudo bem com os meus novos amigos, fui comprando mais uns poucos..mas agora de um dia para o outro começaram a morrer-me e eu n consigo identificar a doença, pensei k era a dos "pontos Brancos",mas eu n vejo pontos nenhuns nos peixes  :Icon Cry:   simplesment morrem me uns 3 ou 4 por dia, perdem a cor e ficam com as barbatanas esfarripadas!!todos assim, sem cor, tipo esbrankiçados e com as barbatanas às farripas!!...e ja se foram kuase todos, pois têm me morrido uns 3 ou 4 por dia  :Icon Cry:  
por favor ajudem me,ou dêem algumas digas a uma principiante!! :yb663:  
Obrigado

----------


## Alexia_28

Ah..e ja a semana passada mudei uma porçaõ de água, mudei 20% da agua do akuario, e mesmo assim continuam a morrer me  :yb620:

----------


## Manuel Faria

VIVA

Que especie de aquario tens? Agua doce ou salgado?

----------


## Alexia_28

ola  :Smile: 
é de água doce

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Oi,
Este é um forum de agua salgada... :Coradoeolhos:  
Tens outro forum onde tens mais hipoteses de te ajudarem onde tens uma area de agua doce.
www.aquariofilia.net

Abraço

----------


## Manuel Faria

já imaginava.

Este Forum é para aquarios de água salgada. Por isso, e apesar de muitos membros terem experiencia em agua doce, penso que não te poderemos ajudar muito.

Se procurares na Net encontrarás de certeza outros Foruns que te podem ajudar

----------


## Alexia_28

ok..obrigad À mesma  :Smile:

----------


## Manuel Faria

:Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Não desanimes, nem desistas...isso acontece... :Whistle:  
pede ajuda onde te indiquei que vais ter quem te ajude como fazer... :SbOk2:  

Abraço

----------

